
Bassel Khartabil, in Memoriam - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/08/bassel-khartabil-memoriam
======
bryanrasmussen
art from jail
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/joi/sets/72157661427611211/wit...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/joi/sets/72157661427611211/with/22734064168/)

